# Thinking of getting a Siberian Husky and Cocker Spaniel



## zyclonenuz (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm Thinking of getting a Siberian Husky and Cocker Spaniel just want to know some info about it. 

my question about Siberian Husky some said it's hard to maintain them especially we live in the Philippines ( 2 seasons only wet and dry season ) and on dry season (summer) it can reach around 34-38 Celsius and thats really hot. I just want to know if the Siberian Husky can take that heat if I use and electric fan to cool him down ? 

my question about Cocker Spaniel some say they are it's very hard to house train them. is it true ? and how about basic training them do they learn fast ?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Where do you plan on getting a dog from?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Those are two very opposite breeds. Can I ask why you chose those 2 and why do you think they're compatible for your family?


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*potty training*

I used to raise and show Cockers years ago ,yes they can be hard to house train and you can train them to basic commands. But they are not the smartest chicken in the barn. I mean its takes a little time with them.
As for the other breed I had 2 as a kid they get very hot in the summer . You should talk to a breeder to see what they think about the heat and how they do. 
Not sure if they have dog rescues where you are. But have you thought about rescueing dogs from a shelter in your area that are already used to your area weather .


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Personally I dont like seeing cold-weather breeds in hot climates. Yes they can adapt but it still takes a toll on them. The life expectancy of a Siberian Husky in northern Canada is 15-18 years, in lower canada through to the the colder states its 13-15 years, in the hot climates its 10-12 years. That''s a huge difference!!!! All because of heat.

If you do go ahead and get the Sibe, make sure you provide him with plenty of shade and cool fresh water!!! Also be prepared to take long walks either really late atnight or very early in the morning because that is the only time that it is cool enough for them to get some excercise in hot climates.


----------



## zyclonenuz (Feb 25, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Where do you plan on getting a dog from?


here in the philippines also a friend of mine have this cousin that who have a husky is due to have puppies this march and he is selling it real cheap like around 7500 pesos that is like $150 only. Some say that the Siberian Husky here have learned to adopted the climate. thou i'm not really sure. 



animalcraker said:


> Those are two very opposite breeds. Can I ask why you chose those 2 and why do you think they're compatible for your family?


well we already have 2 Dachshund and the cocker spaniel is for my mom. but for me i want a siberian husky. 



sobreeze said:


> I used to raise and show Cockers years ago ,yes they can be hard to house train and you can train them to basic commands. But they are not the smartest chicken in the barn. I mean its takes a little time with them.
> As for the other breed I had 2 as a kid they get very hot in the summer . You should talk to a breeder to see what they think about the heat and how they do.
> Not sure if they have dog rescues where you are. But have you thought about rescueing dogs from a shelter in your area that are already used to your area weather .


in our country there is no animal/pet adoption of pure breeds  like if you want a pet you have to buy it. 



OC_Spirit said:


> Personally I dont like seeing cold-weather breeds in hot climates. Yes they can adapt but it still takes a toll on them. The life expectancy of a Siberian Husky in northern Canada is 15-18 years, in lower canada through to the the colder states its 13-15 years, in the hot climates its 10-12 years. That''s a huge difference!!!! All because of heat.
> 
> If you do go ahead and get the Sibe, make sure you provide him with plenty of shade and cool fresh water!!! Also be prepared to take long walks either really late atnight or very early in the morning because that is the only time that it is cool enough for them to get some excercise in hot climates.


Shades no problem the husky will be staying in the house and in my room. waking up early no problem for me. with our 2 Dachshunds i already have to wake up around 5am or sometimes 4:30am for them to go potty.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Did you not just read what OC Spirit said to you? 

Huskies have a shorter life span in hot climates. 

Why don't you get a dog that's better for a hot climate. One that doesn't have a double coat of fur, and one that's not bred specificially for snow.

Also, your room isn't big enough for a Husky to spend all of its time in. They need room to run, because that's the reason they were bred in the first place. 

Huskys need more space to roam around then most dogs. 

If the dog you choose is going to be cooped up all day, consider a chihuahua.


----------



## zyclonenuz (Feb 25, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> Did you not just read what OC Spirit said to you?
> 
> Huskies have a shorter life span in hot climates.
> 
> ...


yeah I've read what OC said that's why I'm asking here in the forums and waiting for others forumers opinion. I've also asked the vet and she said she have 4 husky and the oldest one is 14yrs old and still strong as a horse. I'm not bragging but as for the space in my room no problem with it my room is like 30x40 square meters give or take a few meters. About the chihuahua well.... I'm not hating on chihuahua but they are hard to train and chihuahua's bark kinda annoying. Also I'm not in to small breeds dogs so far the smallest I got is the Dachshund and they were given to me by my friend.


----------



## lawlady (Feb 4, 2007)

16 years ago, i was really DUMB about dogs. I thought the only difference in breeds was the looks. I lived in a nice mobile home park, in a nice mobile home. A 14 x 70 mobile home. I wanted a dog, and the dog i wanted was a Siberian Husky--because they are so pretty. I still to this day believe they are the most beautiful dog there is, even tho now i am absolutely smitten by my jack russell. We got a husky, a gorgeous red and white, when he was four months old. Oh man was he pretty. He hated being left alone, and would destroy the room he was in, literally chewing peices of the bottom of the door off. If i left him in the living room while i went to the store, he would chew anything and everything in sight--books, shoes, end tables, whatever. And man could he run. He would get loose and i'd chase him for two blocks at least. It was AFTER we got him that i got a book on Huskys--like i said, i was DUMB then. I found out that they are extremely people oriented and despise being alone--hence the destructive behaviour when left alone (and i didn't work outside the home.) Huskys can RUN like nothing you've probably ever seen. They do NOT get tired! Common sense to me NOW, but did not don on me then. That is exactly what they were bred for. We kept him for a year and a half, and had to rehome him through a mid-west rescue. (I know he got to a great home because his new family would call me to ask me questions about him.) He was NOT a bad dog at all...he was extremely loving as most husky's are. He was just a HUSKY. I was the bad one in getting him and trying to live in a mobile home park. I would still love to have a husky, but i won't. 1) We live in Alabama. Not suitable for a husky. 2) My back yard is ONLY a half acre. Husky's need ROOM and a LOT of it to be happy. I will tell you right now that you are not suitable for a husky, plain and simple. It will NOT be fair to the pup/dog. Don't be selfish like i was 16 years ago and get one because they are 'so pretty'. That's not enough of a reason.

Linda and Zavie


----------



## zyclonenuz (Feb 25, 2007)

lawlady said:


> 16 years ago, i was really DUMB about dogs. I thought the only difference in breeds was the looks. I lived in a nice mobile home park, in a nice mobile home. A 14 x 70 mobile home. I wanted a dog, and the dog i wanted was a Siberian Husky--because they are so pretty. I still to this day believe they are the most beautiful dog there is, even tho now i am absolutely smitten by my jack russell. We got a husky, a gorgeous red and white, when he was four months old. Oh man was he pretty. He hated being left alone, and would destroy the room he was in, literally chewing peices of the bottom of the door off. If i left him in the living room while i went to the store, he would chew anything and everything in sight--books, shoes, end tables, whatever. And man could he run. He would get loose and i'd chase him for two blocks at least. It was AFTER we got him that i got a book on Huskys--like i said, i was DUMB then. I found out that they are extremely people oriented and despise being alone--hence the destructive behaviour when left alone (and i didn't work outside the home.) Huskys can RUN like nothing you've probably ever seen. They do NOT get tired! Common sense to me NOW, but did not don on me then. That is exactly what they were bred for. We kept him for a year and a half, and had to rehome him through a mid-west rescue. (I know he got to a great home because his new family would call me to ask me questions about him.) He was NOT a bad dog at all...he was extremely loving as most husky's are. He was just a HUSKY. I was the bad one in getting him and trying to live in a mobile home park. I would still love to have a husky, but i won't. 1) We live in Alabama. Not suitable for a husky. 2) My back yard is ONLY a half acre. Husky's need ROOM and a LOT of it to be happy. I will tell you right now that you are not suitable for a husky, plain and simple. It will NOT be fair to the pup/dog. Don't be selfish like i was 16 years ago and get one because they are 'so pretty'. That's not enough of a reason.
> 
> Linda and Zavie



now that is a good point  thanks for the advice


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

zyclonenuz said:


> yeah I've read what OC said that's why I'm asking here in the forums and waiting for others forumers opinion. I've also asked the vet and she said she have 4 husky and the oldest one is 14yrs old and still strong as a horse. I'm not bragging but as for the space in my room no problem with it my room is like 30x40 square meters give or take a few meters. About the chihuahua well.... I'm not hating on chihuahua but they are hard to train and chihuahua's bark kinda annoying. Also I'm not in to small breeds dogs so far the smallest I got is the Dachshund and they were given to me by my friend.


I'm glad you have a big room. But, it's still not big enough for a husky. What lawlady said was right on. 

I hope you listen to her.


----------



## zyclonenuz (Feb 25, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> I'm glad you have a big room. But, it's still not big enough for a husky. What lawlady said was right on.
> 
> I hope you listen to her.


Yeah I think she's got a point and I'm thinking of getting a Golden Retriever instead.


----------



## lawlady (Feb 4, 2007)

zyclonenuz said:


> now that is a good point  thanks for the advice


You're very welcome, and i'm glad i could help. 

Linda and Zavie


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

zyclonenuz said:


> About the chihuahua well.... I'm not hating on chihuahua but they are hard to train and chihuahua's bark kinda annoying.


If you think a small little Chihuahua is hard to train, you''re in for it BIG time with a Husky!!! Chihuahuas are easy to train compared to Huskies!!!!


----------



## Blueheelerluver (Mar 1, 2007)

I totally agree with LAWLADY so many people get the breed or animal that they think is pretty but they dont consider the animal first so I would say you couldnt give him the exercise he needs even though Im sure you would give him plenty of love I just dont think he would get the exercise he requires


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a Siberian Husky. They are a lot more work than you think. My weather here drops to 10 degrees F in the winter up to 100 degrees F in the summer. My dog is never outside when it's hot, he inside with the AC on.
He does need to be exercised/walked every day. Just having a yard is not enough unless you plan to chase him around everyday for over an hour. When they don't get enough exercise, they get anxious, talkative, and restless. They are extremely hard to train as they have a mind of their own. They get easily distracted. Oh, and if you've never heard a Husky talk, you're going to be in for quite a surprise. They don't really bark, they talk, howl, makes all kinds of noises. It's not something everyone likes.

I would not recommend a Husky for your area. They are a double coated breed so they can get hot easily. 
I'm actually thinking of having mine shaved this year just so he'll be cooler.
Don't get me wrong, Huskies are wonderful and I love mine to death, but I didn't know anything about Huskies until AFTER I adopted mine. Read everything you can on both breeds, just don't go by word of mouth.
Good luck.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

PLEASE DONT SHAVE YOUR HUSKY!!!!!! That is one of the worst things you could do for him!!!! He will actually get HOTTER. The double-coat protects from cold AND heat. If you shave the coat there is nothing to block the heat from getting to his skin and nothing to block the sun. Also shaving ruins the oils in the coat so they can not repel water as easily. It also dries out the coat. The coat will also eventually start growing back in ugly patches and really get f*ed up So again DO NOT SHAVE HIM!!!!!! It is seriously one of the most irresponsible things well-intentioned people do to their double-coated dogs.


----------



## ***NV*** (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont know much about spaniels, but I know alot about Sibe's. Siberian huskies are in no way, shape, or form, bred for hot climate. These are working dogs and they love to run. The only way I could see you owning a Sibe is to have him/her in the house under an air conditioner 24/7. Because of the heat, you will not be able to run them like there are suppose to be ran with the heat in your country. Beautiful and attractive dog, but they are not for eveyone or every family for that matter.


----------



## DogWhisperer13 (Mar 3, 2007)

Just a side note, but my mother loved her Siberian Husky. She lived in Texas with her, which is a decently hot place. I don't know details, but the husky often tore my mom's house up when she went to work.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

OC_Spirit
Don't worry. No shaving. I was well informed otherwise. That's why I post things here first, so everyone call tell me what to do. I'm still a first time doggy mommy with tons to learn. Thank you!


----------

